# itchy skin linked to C.?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Does anyone have this problem?I get very itchy skin(stops me sleeping properly),mainly at night.It always seems to be associated with periods when bloating and C.are worse.I went to UK at Xmas and the holiday messed up my bowel functioning-as it always does!! Since then I have a tendency not to go to the toilet so often and am bloated most of the time.My skin problen is really getting me down.My doc.doesn't know how to help.We've tried a lot of things without success(apart from hydrocortisone cream which should not be used long term)Anyone have the same problem and found ways to cope?Or am I unique.Maybe the skin problem has no link to the C&B?Anyone know of a website for skin sufferes??(I haven't got exzema,just a non-specific urticaria)Grateful for any help as this is driving me mad.Thanks, Ibsed


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

My skin used to get itchy at night when i went to bed. It went away when I figured out some foods that I was intolerant of (milk, citrus). Do you have any problems with food? Itching can be a sign of allergic reaction as can stomach problems. Since it seems both happen at the same time for you, perhaps it is something you are eating. If not, could it be the detergent or softener you are using on your sheets or clothes?My itching used to keep me from falling asleep, but is gone now unless i eat stuff I shouldn't.Itchi


----------



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

Itchy skin was driving me mad at night mainly and when I went to the Doc she said it could have something to do with hormones and changed my HRT. As well at the same time I removed my wool rest underblanket. Haven't had a problem with itchy skin since but don't know if the hormones were the problem or the blanket. hope you find an answer soon .


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I got the itch!







lol Mine gets really worse at night also. Doc. has me on some kind of cream. It helps for awhile then I have to put more on. IT DRIVES ME NUTS!







I only get mine though thru the winter time. Everytime it starts getting cold here comes the itch. Through the spring I wear long sleeve shirts & pants cause of the nasty scars and marks on my arms and legs. I can't take this itch no more!







Whats weird is It's mainly just on the lower part of my legs (the back of the calvs) and the lower part of my arms. Every once in awhile back starts itching but not half as bad. Went to a skin doc. once. She looked at it and said "I don't know what it is" & CHARGED ME $80.00 I was so







I never did pay her. goodluck and if you find a solution let me know please!amygurl


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Ibsed,Have you ever had your thyroid checked. A low thyroid can cause both itchy skin and constipation. I used to have itchy skin but it is much better now that I take thyroid medicine. The C is a lot better also.Sounds like there might be some type of hormonal connection.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Many thanks to everyone for your ideas.I did try a food elimination diet for allergies once,and a no yeast,sugar ,wheat or dairy one.It didn't make a difference to my skin -indeed on the latter diet I had one of my REALLY bad periods of itching!I've had this problem on and off for YEARS.Did have thyroid test about two years ago because of bloating but everything was normal.At the moment the problem is really bad-I dread going to bed at night for another night of torture!None of my medications are helping.Anyone know of a website like this one for itchy skin ???Thanks for your postings - nice to know some one knows how I feel. Ibsed


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I have hypothyroid. Have been on synthroid for 2 years now and it has not helped me one bit with my itchies!


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

For itchy skin, try buying a skin brush. It's just what it sounds, it's a brush specifically made for brushign your skin. It removes the toxins that have come out of your pours and it removes all the dead skin cells. It cleans your skin in a way that a daily shower can't even do. You can buy the skin brushes at health food stores, or go to http://www.bernardjensen.org/homepage.html and order a catalog. They have incredible health products and information.TH


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Another thing to try is to change your sheets very frequently. You can get bed mites (gross, I know), but I heard about them on TV. They're microscopic, so you can't see them, but they are there. I found that I would get itchy at night, but when I started changing my sheets every few days, it went away.


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Ibsed, please accept my compassion. I've had most annoying ithing in my back, buttocks, and lower legs. The only thing that helps me is homeopathic pills for itch. Sorry, I forgot the name. Anyway, I have an appointment to the allergist to check if I am allergic to certain foods. I also plan on buying J. Brostoff's "Food Allergy and Food Intolerance". I hope you'll try what other members and I suggest and feel better.


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Dear Bethesda, What HRT did you take? I take Ortho- Prefest. Could I have the itch bcause of this? I tried so many types of HRT. Only this one helps. Please respond. Tanya


----------

